# Starting a Business



## wa1k3r (Nov 14, 2016)

I am fairly new in the photography business side of things, i have been an avid wildlife photographer for quite some time now and was just wondering how you guys/gals go about selling photos. Would I be best off by trying to subcontract work through companies or would i be better off opening a small studio somewhere along with doing the subcontracting? I am also raising money for a photography to the east coast to get new shots and more experiance and to learn more about this great country Canada, here is the link if you would like to help me on my adventure.  If you choose to help me out attach your address and i will send a framed 8X10 of my favorite shot from my trip in January!

<Link removed>


----------



## tirediron (Nov 14, 2016)

Welcome to TPF Brett.  As you know from reading the Terms & Conditions of your membership, crowd-funding solicitation is not permitted and your link has been removed (as an aside, if you are going to solicit funds, it certainly wouldn't harm your cause to actually check the spelling, punctuation & grammar of your appeal).

With respect to the question of sales, the "landscape & nature" genre is probably just about the single most difficult area in which to make money.  There are tens of thousands of people trying to do exactly the same thing, and only a very, very small fraction of one percent even make their costs, let alone actual income.  Over 90% of photographs that people purchase are of themselves and/or family members.  In the >10 years I've been in business I think I've sold exactly two images that didn't have people in them, and those were sold to clients who had purchased family images already.

Good luck.


----------

